# Flat Battery-Bessacarr E560- X2/50



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi

I've got a Bessacarr E560 - X2/50 -2008, and the battery only stays good for about 2 days. Even the control panel is dead.

I had a Chausson Odyssey 78 before and left it plugged into the mains and the battery always stayed charged.

So what's the answer, I've searched the forum but can't find the definitive answer. To fit a battery master ? (If I knew what one was)

Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi chris,

I can recommend a Battery Master + solar panel.

I have a 75W solar panel which keeps my leisure battery topped up even in winter. I then added the battery master to keep the vehicle battery topped up as well. This is a small box lig gadeget which is stuck to the vehicle battery and wired guess to the battery and whatever else? I think many dealers should be able to do it for you but I had mine done at Van Bitz.

My vehicle battery was showing 12.6v in sun yesterday and it has been standing for 2 weeks.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

christopherobin said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got a Bessacarr E560 - X2/50 -2008, and the battery only stays good for about 2 days. Even the control panel is dead.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, saves me typing it all again

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-39416.html

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

christopherobin said:


> I've got a Bessacarr E560 - X2/50 -2008, and the battery only stays good for about 2 days. Even the control panel is dead.


Hi Chris

There have been so many reports of this problem. Hasn't anyone got to the bottom of this yet? Is it the stereo? Is it the alarm?

I know Russell (Rapide561) had it, Swift did something, it went away, and then it came back again.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flat battery*

Hi

I have an intermittent flat engine battery fault. sometimes the battery is flat after just two days, other times - like now - not driven for over two weeks and the thing apears fine.

Russell

I have stopped worrying about it. On EHU 95% of the time so can charge the battery from the mains as and when needed.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

There has been a lot about this. With the system Swift use you can trickle charge either battery. (The system charges the battery selected).
I have a constant battery drain of about 160mA from the vehicle battery and so need to do somethging to keep the battery charged up. 50mA is for the CAN bus and 12mA for the alarm. No one has ever found the rest.
There seems to be no discharge from the habitation battery and so that stays up well.


Fiat suggests disconnecting the vehicle battery - easy to do but it is difficult to get the doors locked and the alarm will not work. (lock front with the cab switch - disconnect battery - exit through habitation door and lock afterwards from the outside)


----------



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

hi chris,

sorry to hear about your problem.we used the m/h this weekend,it had been idle for two weeks,and it started first time.

i've read somewhere about people having this problem with their battery's discharging and having a small current showing on their control panels ,even when nothing is switched on.

all the best alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is the thread where this topic was first aired;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-34748-battery.html

G ( wife of Safariboy)


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

It is odd because I can leave my X250 for 3 weeks and battery voltage is still ok. The alarm is activated.


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

This happened to me once. The culprit was the Radio which is fed from the cab battery. I set it to provide a clock function, which appears to leave the radio in a state that drains quite a bit of current. The battery went flat within 4 days. Once I'd turned the radio clock function off it went back to normal.

Now it can sit for 2 or 3 months without any problem.

You might also check your fridge. I prop the door open when not in use and I once noticed the light was left on because I hadn't set the switch to off.

Colin


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pixelpusher said:


> The culprit was the Radio
> 
> You might also check your fridge. I prop the door open when not in use and I once noticed the light was left on because I hadn't set the switch to off.
> 
> Colin


We always remove the radio, the fridge is always off at the end of a trip and the last thing we do is turn off all electricity at the control panel. Still the battery drains and no-one can tell us where the current is going to !

We used to disconnect the (engine) battery which is what Fiat advise but we were worried that we could not leave the alarm on. We now have an electricity hook up at the farm where we store the van so we have full alarm and the engine battery charging. Today the van went for its first service and started first time.

Given that we have to pay an extra £10 per quarter for the hook up - and can't use it for heating etc, we are not best pleased but it does solve the problem.

G


----------

